
Jack Dorsey Responds to Trump - quietthrow
https://mobile.twitter.com/jack
======
notadog
Related discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322112),
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177)

------
quietthrow
Bravo Jack! Thank you for standing up to bullying!

------
senectus1
so why not apply these rules to antivaxxers and articles posted by news
outlets?

~~~
heyitsguay
Presumably he believes that this sort of moderation is really, really tricky
to get right, and from both an ethical and PR perspective it may be best to
apply it to only the most egregious and potentially damaging cases.

